

Reverse the Boston Startup Curse  - champion
http://graysky.org/2011/03/reverse-the-startup-curse/

======
m0nastic
I feel like you're inventing this concept of Boston being a "startup curse" as
an excuse to use a bunch of Red Sox analogies.

I'm genuinely curious if anyone else feels the same way about startups in
Boston? The impression I get is that there's a fairly active startup scene
centered mostly around Biotech and CS, a lot of smart kids, and historically
not as much funding (but that seems to be changing).

~~~
freerobby
You're definitely right about Boston having an active startup community with
lots of smart folks.

Personally I don't feel we have a "startup curse," but it is definitely
something that others talk about. It's generally in reference to the fact that
despite having all the things that you've mentioned, we're yet to have a
company exit or grow on par with the most successful San Francisco startups.

~~~
m0nastic
Yeah, that's why I was curious what people in Boston felt.

I left about 12 years ago (coincidentally to the Bay Area, although my reasons
for moving were more surfing-related than startup-related), so I don't think
I'm a particularly good judge of what the current scene is like.

